

Live Current becomes official partner to the IPL for $50m - kul
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2008/apr/17/digitalmedia.sportsrights

======
prakash
If I had a penny for every time I have heard about the BCCI setting up a
website via selling rights to a company I would be a very rich man;-)

Congrats!

Can you share info on how you guys managed to win this deal?

Another interesting thing to note is the streaming rights were sold for 1/10
the price......

------
prakash
Kul,

Which provider are you using for the live streaming on the IPLT20.com?

